#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-06-20
<PaoloRotolo> Tiranno, ;)
<newlife> 'sera
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, si, ho già messo l'articolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> sbagliato canale -.-'
<newlife> MITICOOOOOOOOOO
<newlife> vado e leggo :)
<njin> Benvenuti a tutti
<valix> ciao njin 
<njin> ciao a tutti
<Fo5150> buonasera a tutti
<Niko31> ciao a tutti!!
<primes2h> Bene, direi che possiamo iniziare
<primes2h> Ciao a tutti e benvenuti
<primes2h> l'agenda si trova qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2011-06-20
<primes2h> se volete intervenire scrivete "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così
<primes2h> /me si prenota
<primes2h> una raccomandazione per i nuovi: le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione del gruppo.
<primes2h> se avete domande sulla procedura, su come si riporta un bug oppure
<primes2h> se non avete capito qualcosa domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-test ma non durante la riunione.
<primes2h> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<primes2h> Un'altra cosa importante che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<primes2h> Scrivete il vostro nome, in questo modo
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
 * njin -> Fabio Marconi
 * newlife → Marco Buono
<Niko31> --> Nico Donno
<PaoloRotolo> - -> Paolo Rotolo
 * valix --> Alberto Russo
<letozaf_> --> Carla Sella
<Fo5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
<Tiranno> Tiranno -> Antonio Allegretti 
<primes2h> ok, direi che possiamo andare avanti
<primes2h> Andiamo con il primo punto all'ordine del giorno, verifica dei test dell'Alpha 1 di Oneiric.
<primes2h> Qui di seguito c'è il link che mostra la tabella di copertura dei test
<primes2h> effettuati prima del rilascio di Alpha 1, se notate errori ditelo pure.
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SergioZanchetta/TestOneiricAlpha1
<primes2h> Come già le volte precedenti, nella tabella dei casi svolti ho marcato il momento
<primes2h> in cui è uscita l'immagine, questo per separare i test
<primes2h> condotti prima del rilascio, di valore per il QA Team, da quelli successivi, 
<primes2h> di un valore decisamente inferiore, anche se non completamente inutili.
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/Svolti
<primes2h> Ci sono commenti riguardo a questo?
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
 * alo21_ → Alessandro Losavio
 * alo21_ si scusa del ritardo
<primes2h> ciao alo21_, stavo presentando la tabella di copertura dei test della Alpha 1 
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SergioZanchetta/TestOneiricAlpha1
<alo21_> primes2h: ok grazie
<primes2h> e questi sono i test svolti 
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/Svolti
<primes2h> ci sono domande?
 * njin si prenota
<primes2h> vai pure njin
<njin> Dunque , se andiamo sulla tabella delle adozioni notiamo che abbiamo una vasta copertura di Ubuntu mentre la povera kubuntu è un po trascurata, quindi ho deciso di abbandonare il testing di Ubuntu per passare a quello di kubuntu
<njin> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/
<njin> ho concluso
<primes2h> njin: ottimo njin, in effetti Kubuntu è stata un po' trascurata, sia la versione a 32 che quella a 64 bit
<njin> le, prendo entrambe io
<primes2h> inoltre hanno lo stesso problema anche Xubuntu i386 e Mythbuntu i386
<primes2h> sono state testate da una persona sola
<letozaf_> letozaf_ si prenota
<primes2h> le altre invece hanno almeno due test
<primes2h> via pure letozaf_
<carlotux> io ho provato a scaricarla , ma era scaduta.
<letozaf_> volevo chiedere se per testare una distribuzione 32 bit
<letozaf_> occorre avere il pc 32 bit o se si puo'
<letozaf_> anche testare la 32 bit installata su un pc 64 bit
<primes2h> letozaf_: su un pc a 64 bit puoi testare entrambe, ma non è vero il contrario.
 * newlife si prenota
<primes2h> letozaf_: cioè su un pc a 32 bit puoi testare solo la versione a 32 bit
<letozaf_> eventualmente provo a pensare un'attimo di installare una distribuzione 32 bit sul mio pc che e'
<letozaf_> 64 bit, se volete basta che mi dite quale preferite che testo
<primes2h> letozaf_: per i test ISO, che sono quelli a cui ci riferiamo ora, non occorre installare il sistema, puoi tranquillamente usare una live
<letozaf_> hai ragione, scusa, un'attimo di "smarrimento"
 * newlife si era prenotato
<primes2h> letozaf_: nessun problema :-) direi che le più scoperte sono Kubuntu i386 e amd64 e Xubuntu i386, Mythbuntu i386, vedi tu. :-)
<primes2h> newlife: un attimo di pazienza :-)
<Monia> ciao
<primes2h> newlife: non ci siamo dimenticati ;-)
<letozaf_> potrei testare pure Mythubuntu se volete, 32 o 64 fa lo stesso
<carlotux> su xubuntu sono piu pratico di kde, lo usato per mesi
<letozaf_> forse la 64 ha una sottoscrizione in meno
<primes2h> carlotux: visto che sei entrato dopo, se volete intervenire scrivi "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così
 * primes2h si prenota
<njin> primes2h: rapido riassunto delle regole per i nnuovi arrivati
<primes2h> letozaf_: ne parliamo in privato per le adozioni direi, ok?
<letozaf_> ok grazie.
<Monia> ok
<Monia> grazie
<primes2h> vai pure newlife
<newlife> Grazie primes2h e scusa per prima! ........ brevemente.........
<newlife> volevo solo sottolineare che chi segue la discussione rischia di perdersi se NON ci si prenota a parlare.... se tutti rispondiamo a tutti si rischia che chi segue perde il filo del discorso! :) (come stavo facendo io prima!
<newlife> se per cortesia si può seguire la regola altrimenti si rischia di non comprendere! infatti primes2h stava concludendo prima e poi. con un paio di battute immediate io (IMHO) mi son perso!
<newlife> scusate l'appunto.... ma solo per essere chiari e lineari altrimenti ci perdiamo! (scusa primes2h :))
 * newlife ha finito
<primes2h> grazie newlife.
<primes2h> se non ci sono altri commenti direi di passare al secondo punto
<primes2h> Ampliamento del comitato di accoglienza 
 * njin si prenota
<primes2h> a te la parola valix
<valix> ciao a tutti
<valix> come avete notato, durante queste ultime settimane ci sono stati molti nuovi iscritti
<valix> quindi visto il numero di nuovi arrivati bisogna ampliare il comitato di accoglienza, in quanto i membri attuali sono già occupati
<valix> per fare i tutor
<valix> Volevo saper chi , tra i presenti,  collabora con il gruppo da più di un rilascio?
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<valix> se non sbaglio PaoloRotolo  e FrancescoRuvolo sono qui da un anno...
<valix> voi sareste interessati?
<valix> la parola a njin 
<valix> e poi FrancescoRuvolo 
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<njin> Si, mi hai preceduto, PaoloRotolo lo vedo molto attivo e presente nel gruppo, idem FrancescoRuvolo, quindi un +1
<njin> io invece a volte sono assenteper altri onerosi impegni su bugsquad
<njin> ho concluso
<valix> vai FrancescoRuvolo 
<FrancescoRuvolo> bene, io ho sempre il problema che ho molta difficoltà a tenere d'occhio il canale irc, via email posso seguire qualcuno e rispondo quasi in tempo reale
<FrancescoRuvolo> dite voi
<FrancescoRuvolo> questo è il mio limite maggiore, non sapendo come si è coordinata fino ad ora l'attività del comitato d'accoglienza, non so dire se è un limite compatibile con questo ruolo
 * primes2h si prenota
 * newlife si prenota
<valix> FrancescoRuvolo: se hai concluso, passo la parola a PaoloRotolo  e poi a primes2h 
<FrancescoRuvolo> concluso
<primes2h> la parola a PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Grazie! Sono disponibile a fare il tutor, collaboro con il gruppo test dalla Alpha di Maverick :) In canale ci sono spesso, quasi tutti i pomeriggi. Ovviamente tutor o no tutor continuerò a dare supporto in IRC, come faccio tuttora.
<PaoloRotolo> finito :)
<valix> primes2h: a te
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: il comitato di accoglienza ha lo scopo di appunto "accogliere" i nuovi, fornendo le prime informazioni utili su cosa fare per partecipare ai test indicando i relativi link ecc.
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: per farti un esempio, gli ultimi arrivati sono stati sommersi da messaggi di benvenuto
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: ottimi per accogliere, ma sterili come contenuto
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: quindi un'accoglienza "in tempo reale" in lista è un'ottima cosa
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: dato che hai detto che non avresti problemi per rispondere in ML, direi che siamo a cavallo :-)
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: nei prossimi giorni vi daremo anche dei testi standard di accoglienza da adattare per le varie situazioni
<primes2h> finito, vai pure FrancescoRuvolo
<FrancescoRuvolo> sì, questo lavoro in lista posso sicuramente farlo
<FrancescoRuvolo> relativamente al tutoraggio diretto di un nuovo iscritto, potremmo prevedere la possibilità di scegliere, per i nuovi iscritti, se si vuole ricevere supporto via email o via chat. Per i secondi, si fa come s'è fatto fino ad adesso, mentre per i primi possiamo assegnare tutor, come potrei essere io, che lavorano prettamente via email, così veniamo anche incontro a quelli come me
<FrancescoRuvolo> perchè ad esempio ho notato che spesso e volentieri quando qualcuno ha qualche problema, gli viene risposto "vieni su irc che ne parliamo"
 * Monia si prenota
<FrancescoRuvolo> prevedendo un corpo di "tutor via email", in cui mi offro volontario, chi come me si trovasse meglio con le email, potrebbe esporre questa sua necessità e trovare ugualmente supporto
<FrancescoRuvolo> concluso
<primes2h> FrancescoRuvolo: certo, il tutoraggio può essere fatto tranquillamente anche via email, quindi direi che il problema non si pone
<primes2h> ne riparliamo via email in ogni caso
<primes2h> vai pure Monia
 * newlife si era prenotato! -.-'
<primes2h> ops
<primes2h> scusa newlife
<primes2h> vai pure newlife
<primes2h> :-p
<Monia> Io come Francesco mi trovo molto meglio con le mail
<newlife> si scusate solo due brevissime battute.....
<newlife> oops
<newlife> ok.. faccio dopo ... vai Monia
<Monia> no scusa
<Monia> vai pure
<newlife> :D grazie....... solo due brevissime battute...........
<newlife> ho notato anche io il grande flusso di mail in ML e questo è più che postivo come diceva valix pochi giorni fa... ricordando pero' la listiquette.....
<newlife> secondo me il tutoraggio via ML o via IRC .. è sempre tutoraggio... la cosa importante è la 'vicinanza' del tutor con il neo acquisto perchè se... anche con una mail scritta dopo 5 minuti risolvi il suo problema........
<newlife> lui è invogliato a fare sempre più perchè trova un ambiente a lui consono e congeniale e NON trova difficoltà.... o se le trova ha chi gliele spiega ed e' disponibile in poco tempo.
<newlife> quindi IMHO il problema NON è il mezzo ma la tempistica....
<newlife> dare risposte esaurienti o per lo meno mettere in moto chi può sapere come risolverle.......... è questo che da fiducia ai nuovi arrivati nel gruppo Test.....
<newlife> poter contare su una figura univoca senza dover rispondere a decine di persone in contemporanea! :)
 * newlife ha finito!
<primes2h> vai pure Monia
<letozaf_> letozaf_ si prenota
<Monia> nulla volevo soltanto dire che faccio parte dei nuovi arrivati che referisce la mail a IRC
<Monia> ma condivido pienamente quanto detto da newlife
 * Monia finito
<primes2h> è il turno di letozaf_, vai pure
<letozaf_> secondo me e' giusto quanto detto fino ad ora ma
<letozaf_> vorrei anche dire che se le "discussioni" tra tutor e "apprendista" venissero scritte in mailling
<letozaf_> list questo aiuterebbe forse a far fare meno domande a chi si trova a leggere
<letozaf_> le domande degli altri
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<letozaf_> voglio dire che magari le stesse domande vengono fatte piu]
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<letozaf_> volte in privato, ma se venissero scritte in mailling list, forse questo aiuterebbe a farne meno e a dare delle
<letozaf_> "dritte" ai nuovi arrivati
<letozaf_> letozaf_ ha finito
<primes2h> vai PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Volevo rispondere a quello che ha detto letozaf_: le domande più frequenti vengono già raccolte
<PaoloRotolo> dai tutor e inserite nella pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/FAQ
<PaoloRotolo> in questo modo, rimangono nel wiki, in quanto le mail possono anche sfuggire a qualcuno
<PaoloRotolo> ed è difficile poi, a distanza di tempo, legger un'intera discussione in mailing list per rispondere a una domanda
<PaoloRotolo> finito 
 * FrancescoRuvolo cancella la sua prenotazione
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<letozaf_> letozaf_ si prenota
<primes2h> Aggiungo solo una cosa,  letozaf_. Spesso il nuovo arrivato legge le FAQ, segue le discussioni in lista ecc, però quello di cui ha bisogno è un sostegno
<carlotux> "/carlotux si prenota"
<primes2h> cioè vuole una conferma di ciò che ha letto
<primes2h> e molto spesso un semplice si, sei sulla strada giusta, è un input molto potente
<primes2h> vuole avere conferma che ciò che sta facendo è giusto.
<primes2h> via pure letozaf_
<primes2h> s/via/vai
<letozaf_> non ho niente da dire sul modo in cui siete organizzati, siete bravissimi ed io sono stata anche seguita
<letozaf_> benissimo quando sono arrivata
<letozaf_> solo che secondo me, vedere cosa fanno gli altri serve da "suggerimento", nel senso, questa persona ha fatto
<letozaf_> questo, io avrei fatto in altro modo, oppure, quarda un po' si puo' anche fare in questo modo, io ho sempre
<letozaf_> fatto in un'altro modo.
<letozaf_> Dicevo per dare una cosa in piu' ad un'organizzazione quasi perfetta
<letozaf_> letozaf_ ha finito
<primes2h> la parola a carlotux
<carlotux> un utente nuovo si trova spaesato, e a bisogno di qualcuno che lo indirizzi, ho che gli dia conferma che quello che sta facendo e giusto. 
<carlotux> si trova in un ambiente sconosciuto e non sa come muoversi
<carlotux> ho finito
 * njin si prenota
<primes2h> carlotux: infatti la figura del tutor serve proprio a questo scopo.
<primes2h> vai pure njin.
<njin> penso che sia il caso di realizzare uno screencast per rendere più semplice tutta la procedura di registrazione
<njin> se mi funziona screenrecorder domani provo io
<njin> ho terminato
<primes2h> njin: ottimo spunto, ne riparliamo via email.
<njin> ok
<primes2h> se non ci sono altre persone che vogliono intervenire direi di passare al terzo punto
<primes2h> "Creazione workgroups per supporto alla traduzione dei bug" proposto da njin
<primes2h> dicci pure njin
<njin> L'idea nasce dal fatto che oramai il gruppo sta assumendo una certa consistenza
<njin> e quindi il tutoraggio uno ad uno non è più possibile, quindi si rende necessaria
 * newlife si prenota
<njin> la creazione di gruppi di testing formati da minimo tre persone coordinati da un tutor experto anche nella segnalazione dei bug su LP
<njin> i gruppi si coordineranno con i canali a loro più congeniali, email o irc
<njin> l'ideale sarebbe testare in sincrono, trovarsi tutti alla stessa ora se possibile
<njin> ho concluso
<carlotux> "/carlotux si prenota"
<primes2h> la parola a newlife
<newlife> si grazie primes2h :)
<newlife> njin: scusa......... in parte concordo con te ma.......
<newlife> il tutoraggio è fondamentale.........
<newlife> a tutti i livelli specialmente di livello tecnico.........
<newlife> puoi accorpare volendo con un bravo tutor. due persone invece che una........
<newlife> ma sempre un rapporto uno a uno rimane!
<newlife> tutor - nuovo arrivato
<newlife> è questa la cosa primaria e fondamentale.........
<njin> ovvio, ma non più un tutor un nuovo arivato, ma bensi un gruppo di lavoro
<newlife> testare in sincrono creod IMHO njin sia .... verosimilmente impossibile............
<newlife> già si ha difficoltà per una riunione ogni anno o ogni 6 mesi...figuriamoci ogni mese per la milestone ........
<newlife> imho credo non fattibile..........
<njin> eh, sarebbe bello ma a quanto pare...
<newlife> il gruppo che dici tu... non è un gruppo..... è un capo e due o tre allievi.......
<newlife> secondo me non è fattibile perchè la cosa importante è la parità tra le parti....... parità di intenti... e poi il tutor 'regala' le dritte ai nuovi per renderli sicuri a procedere da soli.....
<newlife> non so se mi sono spiegato.....
 * FrancescoRuvolo si prenota
<newlife> il tutor avvia il nuovo arrivato..
<newlife> non lo indottrina!
<njin> newlife. no, il tutor crea un tutor
<newlife> e questo rende il rapporto paritario e non Superiore-inferiore! :D
 * newlife ha finito!
<njin> ?????
<primes2h> la parola a carlotux
<carlotux> njin mi avevi detto sul forum ubuntu che avreste creato più in qua un team italiano, che avreste messo voi su LP i bug trovati, e non uno singolo che segnala come fate adesso
<primes2h> njin: se vuoi rispondere è meglio che ti prenoti :-)
 * njin si prenota
<carlotux> comunque un tutor fa altri futuri tutor
<carlotux> ho finito
<primes2h> la parola a FrancescoRuvolo
<FrancescoRuvolo> oh... mi ero dimenticato di essermi prenotato... ma visto che ci siamo...
<FrancescoRuvolo> tralasciando il discorso del tipo di rapporto da instaurare, credo che newlife su una cosa abbia ragione: creare dei gruppi non ha molto senso, sperare nel test sincrono è poi impossibile
<FrancescoRuvolo> si può decidere di raddoppiare il numero di novizi assegnati ad ogni tutor, ma con ognuno di questi il tutor parla in privato, con email specifiche e dirette a lui, solo così possiamo realizzare l'obbiettivo di dare ad ogni iscritto un punto di riferimento preciso
<FrancescoRuvolo> poi, carlotux, chi trova il bug deve essere anche colui che lo segnala perchè ad ogni bug va allegato il report fatto da ubuntu-bug
<FrancescoRuvolo> finito
<letozaf_> letozaf_ si prenota
 * newlife concorda con FrancescoRuvolo
<FrancescoRuvolo> ah no
<FrancescoRuvolo> scusate, aggiungo una cosa
<FrancescoRuvolo> semmai si può creare un gruppo per "tradurre" i bug, ovvero per fare correttamente i report in inglese... ne ho letti di pessimi...
<FrancescoRuvolo> finito
 * alo21_ si prenota
<primes2h> la parola a njin
<njin> Ribadisco il concetto iniziale.: L'idea nasce dal fatto che oramai il gruppo sta assumendo una certa consistenza
<njin> Che poi il tutto avvenga uno ad uno o in gruppo o sincrono, sono dettagli
<njin> da qui la necessità di avere un tutor in comune a più persone che fa da supervisore
<njin> ho concluso
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<primes2h> scusa se intervengo njin, ma non sono proprio "dettagli", comunque alla fine dico la mia
<primes2h> la parola a letozaf_
<letozaf_> scusate, ma se non ho capito male il tutto nasce dal fatto che i
<letozaf_> bug non vengono sempre fatti correttamente o sbaglio ?
<letozaf_> quindi forse la soluzione sta nell'insegnare o spiegare come farli bene.
<letozaf_> Rimango comunque dell'idea che per riportare un bug correttamente l'Inglese sia essenziale (non mi uccidente per questo
<carlotux> "/carlotux si prenota"
<letozaf_> ) ma per capirsi tra persone che vengono da piu' parti del mondo non ce' soluzione se
<letozaf_> non una lingua comune.
<letozaf_> forse la cosa migliore sarebbe una bella guida su come farli bene.
<letozaf_> letozaf_ ha finito
<primes2h> la parola va a alo21_
<alo21_> primes2h: grazie
<alo21_> sera a tutti
 * Monia si prenota
<alo21_> a mio parere sarebbe veramente inutile creare un gruppo per tradurre i bug dall'inglese
<alo21_> se si ha problemi ad esprimersi in lingua inglese, ci si può far aiutare in IRC e in particolare nel canale trad
<alo21_> se si ha dei dubbi sulla forma o altro
<alo21_> seconda cosa
<alo21_> creare una "classe" dove si impara a svolgere i test e a scrivere su LP 
<njin> -3 min
<alo21_> non il modo migliore per tutorare i novizi
<primes2h> scusate, fra 6 minuti scadono le 2 ore dall'inizio della riunione, 
<alo21_> perchè oltre ad essere impossibile, è anche faticoso da parte del singolo tutor
<alo21_> e se non mi ricirdo male nella riunione precedente
<alo21_> si era parlato di simulare l'apertura e il mantenimento di un bug..
 * Niko31 si prenota
<alo21_> che fine ha fatto il progetto?
<primes2h> alo21_: hai concluso il tuo intervento?
 * alo21_ ha concluso
<primes2h> la parola a xdatap1
<xdatap1> primes2h, ritiro la prenotazione. Credo sia meglio che tu concluda :)
<primes2h> Purtroppo sono già passate le 2 ore massime per la riunione e visto che sembra ci siano altre persone che vogliono intervenire magari continuiamo in ML.
<njin> Ok buona notte a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Bene, buonanotte allora :)
<primes2h> quindi direi che la riunione è chiusa
<alo21_> buona notte a tutti
<Tiranno> buona notte
<letozaf_> buona notte a tutti.
<carlotux> notte a tutti
<Niko31> ciao a tutti! buonanotte!!
<Fo5150> buona serata a tutti!!
<FrancescoRuvolo> notte a tutti
<newlife> notte a tutti! :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-06-22
<newlife> 'sera a tutti
<bifslacko> cjak
<bifslacko> ciao ragazzi
<z_owl> buonasera!
<paolettopn> buonasera a tutti....
<bifslacko> ciao BiKwey
<bifslacko> newlife: ci sei?
<newlife> yes bifslacko :)
<newlife> attendiamo un po' se per voi va bene visto che mancano molte persone
<bifslacko> newlife: well
 * newlife ricorda a tutti i partecipanti al meeting che il canale è loggaato tramite il BOT e quindi tutto quello che si scrive verrà archiviato sotto forma di file di testo
<bifslacko> ciao hallino1
<hallino1> Ciao bifslacko :)
<BiKwey> ciao a tutti, eccomi qua
<newlife> ottimo BiKwey :) ancora qualche minuto e iniziamo
<WebbyIT> Buonasera signori, scusate l'imperdonabile ritardo!
<bifslacko> WebbyIT: buonasera a te
<newlife> tranquillo WebbyIT :D ancora non abbiamo iniziato :)
<WebbyIT> Uff, ottimo :)
<hallino1> Eccomi qui newlife 
<hallino1> newlife, grazie ancora ma sbrigavo una chiamata in ospedale piuttosto urgente
<hallino1> Ciao BiKwey quale onore :)
<newlife> dunque..... 
 * newlife ricorda a tutti i partecipanti al meeting che il canale è loggato tramite il BOT e quindi tutto quello che si scrive verrà archiviato sotto forma di file di testo
<newlife> se per voi va bene possiamo iniziare!
<hallino1> bifslacko, la cover dell'ultimo numero ha lasciato un pò desiderare.. Poi aggiusto io sul blog :)
 * WebbyIT è pronto a iniziare
<hallino1> Ciao ubuntulog2 e ubot-it <3
<newlife> ottimo..... diamo fuoco alle polveri!
<newlife> :D
<bifslacko> hallino1: sorry! Pero ho usato prodotti 'liberi' :-D
<paolettopn> :)
<hallino1> bifslacko, tranquillo caro :D
 * newlife ricorda ad hallino1 di aspettare il turno per parlare
<hallino1> newlife, tranquillo, lo so come funzionano le cose :D
 * newlife ricordo a tutti che si parla uno alla volta prenotandosi scrivendo la riga " /me si prenota"
 * newlife ricorda che chi sta parlando al termine di tutto il discorso dovra scrivere - ho finito- per permettere al mediatore di passare la parola al successivo in ordine di prenotazione
<newlife> se tutto è chiaro ora ci si presenta:
 * hallino1 → Mirko Pizii
 * paolettopn Paolo Garbin
 * newlife per presentarsi scrivere il proprio Nome e Cognome dietro il proprio nick..... ecco come ha fatto hallino1
<newlife> → Marco Buono
 * WebbyIT Riccardo Padovani
<z_owl> z_owl -> Jacopo Zilio
<newlife> buonasera PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, buonasera :)
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate il ritardo, ma ho avuto un impegno
<newlife> siamo alle presentazioni PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> ottimo
<PaoloRotolo> PaoloRotolo → Paolo Rotolo
<newlife> bifslacko: presentati
 * bifslacko  → Fabrizio Nicastro
<newlife> Gilbibius: presentati
<newlife> BiKwey: presentati per favore
 * BiKwey Bianca Kwey
<newlife> bene manca Gilbibius ma credo arriverà dopo. sarà lontano dal PC
<newlife> ottimo. possiamo iniziare.........
<newlife> se mi permettete vi rubo qualche secondo per dirvi due parole........
<newlife> :D
<newlife> Buona sera a tutti.
<newlife> Felicissimo di trovarvi alla riunione.
<newlife> Questo significa che FCM è per voi un valido gruppo di lavoro e del quale vi sentite partecipi.
<newlife> grazie a tutti voi!
<newlife> :)
<newlife> Vorrei spendere solo due parole per fornirvi un dato importante.
<newlife> Il nostro blog viene visitato quotidianamente da una media di 200 visitatori e in un anno di vita (si, ragazzi, ormai è quasi un anno dall'apertura del blog) abbiamo avuto oltre 47000 (no scusate... quarantasettemila visite)
<newlife> O.o
<newlife> Un blog che tratta di una rivista inglese e ancor di più di linux e ubuntu in italiano
<newlife> sono tantissime!
<newlife> Ragazzi proprio per questo, e termino il mio breve resoconto, vi dico.....
<newlife> GRAZIE! GRAZIE! GRAZIE! a nome dei nostri lettori, di chi ci segue, di chi nel suo piccolo ha contribuito nel passato..... a nome di tutta la comunità italiana che grazie a voi legge una rivista online completamente gratuita e localizzata in italiano, che grazie a voi la legge in mobilità sui dispositivi mobili (tablet o smartphone android), che presto leggerà il libro di Jono in italiano, che prestissimo 
<newlife> avrà gli accomplishments per il gruppo FCM, che presto forse riuscirà a 'sentire' l'audiolibro. (FCM in versione audio)
<newlife> =FINITO=
<newlife> no scusate.............
<newlife> un ultima cosa
<newlife> ciao pfoletto
<newlife> potresti presentarti pfoletto? Nome Cognome. serve per il log del meeting :D grazie
<pfoletto> ciao sono paolo foletto
<newlife> ottimo pfoletto
 * bifslacko si prenota
 * hallino1 si prenota
<newlife> scusate ragazzi finisco di dire una cosa ..... ricopio solo l'ultima riga.........
<newlife> GRAZIE! GRAZIE! GRAZIE! a nome dei nostri lettori, di chi ci segue, di chi nel suo piccolo ha contribuito nel passato..... a nome di tutta la comunità italiana che grazie a voi legge una rivista online completamente gratuita e localizzata in italiano, che grazie a voi la legge in mobilità sui dispositivi mobili (tablet o smartphone android), che presto leggerà il libro di Jono in italiano, che prestissimo 
<newlife> avrà gli accomplishments per il gruppo FCM, che presto forse riuscirà a 'sentire' l'audiolibro. (FCM in versione audio)
<newlife> Insomma... tutto questo grazie a VOI!
<newlife> Grazie al team FCM Italia
<newlife> Perchè ormai lo sa tutto il mondo e la redazione internazionale lo ripete sempre...
<newlife> FCM Italia Rocks!
<newlife> e io aggiungo anche ....
<newlife> EVER!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> =finito=
<newlife> bifslacko:  a te la prola.
<newlife> parola
<bifslacko> prima di iniziare, volevo sapere se newlife avevi tolto tu gli sla da dropbox
<bifslacko> -ho finito-
<newlife> bifslacko: ho tolto solo l'ultimo numero e caricato negli archivi di FCM su ubuntuone
<newlife> hallino1: vai pure!
<hallino1> Innanzi tutto volevo fare i complimenti con tutti per il vostro lavoro che state svolgendo e che svolgerete
<hallino1> Forse posso dire (non mi son informato però degli altri gruppi) che siamo tra i più attivi di ubuntu-it.. Queste son soddisfazioni
<hallino1> Come diceva Marco ( newlife ) possiamo vantarci di 47mila visite che il nostro blog ha cumulato.. Un vero e proprio record
<hallino1> Volevo ringraziare oltre voi che traducete e revisionate a tempi record, anche tutti coloro che impaginano.. Soprattutto Alessandro Losavio, che stasera non è qui presente, in cui mi aiuta a sprintare (spesso di sera/notte) l'edizione epub portando ad ottimi risultati
<hallino1> Dopo la prima fase introduttiva, non so se è presente in qualche punto dell'OdG volevo chiedere a newlife .. Non ho mai spulciato più di tanto wordpress ma con il servizio con cui ci ritroviamo, è possibile creare un nostro tema personale del blog riuscendo a modificare il codice html?
<hallino1> === Finito ===
<newlife> bene.........
<newlife> questo era un preambolo............
<newlife> veniamo al sodo!
<newlife> primo punto all'ODG
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> Premetto che di solito a fianco agli argomenti ci si mette chi ne vuol parlare che presenta così il discorso ma.......
<newlife> sembra che questa volta nessuno l'abbia fatto.
<newlife> fa nulla........
<newlife> primo punto ODG
<newlife> come organizzare il gruppo di lavoro e il wiki? 
<newlife> secondo me organizzazione gruppo di lavoro è abbastanza solida.........
<newlife> il wiki............. avremmo bisogno di molta più forza ma al momento non credo si debba avere altre persone per il wiki. paolettopn lo gestisce alla grande e comunque tutti possono modificarlo
<newlife> =Finito=
 * newlife risponde ad hallino1. credo di si.......... dobbiamo sentire aldolat ma mi sembra di si
 * hallino1 ringrazia profondamente newlife 
<newlife> qualcuno deve dire qualcosa in merito al primo punto ?
<newlife> paolettopn: se non erro lo hai inserito tu giusto?
<paolettopn> eccomi...
<paolettopn> per il temo del blog credo proprio che si possa metterci mano, in quanto anche aldolat lo ha fatto su latri temi... 
 * newlife chiede a tutti di seguire l'ODG. se rimane tempo poi ne parliamo in Varie Ed Eventuali
<paolettopn> per la parte wiki: i progetti che il nostro gruppo sta portando avanti sono stati inseriti sul wiki, in modo tale da poter essere consultati attraverso i vari headers...
<newlife> :D
<paolettopn> se desiderate qualcosa di diverso o di ulteriore, non avete che da scrivere in ML....
<paolettopn> per quanto mi riguarda, parte wiki, siamo a pari con i progetti in corso....
<paolettopn> - finito -
 * z_owl si prenota
<newlife> ottimo paolettopn :) grazie del grande lavoro che porti avanti!
<newlife> prego z_owl vai pure :D
<z_owl> io sono l'ultimo arrivato penso nel gruppo e in merito al wiki lo ho trovato organizzatissimo e ben strutturato, e facilmente consultabile...
<z_owl> gli headers sono chiari e anche le spiegazioni...
<z_owl> ora purtroppo devo andare, leggerò il log... ciao a tutti,
<z_owl> -finito-
<newlife> ciao z_owl grazie :)
 * hallino1 saluta z_owl :P
<newlife> secondo punto odg
<newlife> conferma a membri dei nuovi collaboratori stabili degli ultimi mesi; 
<newlife> qui chiedo lumi a paolettopn perchè non capisco cosa voleva intendere........
<newlife> paolettopn:  a te la parola
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> come abbiamo ben potuto notare, nel nostro gruppo ci sono molti aguerriti amici che si danno da fare giornalmente nei più disparati progetti, ma tutti volti 
<paolettopn> a rendere più grande l'intero gruppo...
<paolettopn> avevo scritto questo punto dell'odg per spronare alcuni di essi a chiedere la membership e a passare dalla parte dei membri effettivi...
<newlife> 'sera mapreri :D 
<paolettopn> non c'è altro da dire... alcuni di essi hanno scritto in ML la loro proposta di membership
<newlife> mapreri: presentati per il log cortesemente
<newlife> paolettopn: se hai terminato........ ottimo... :)
<mapreri> --> Mattia Rizzolo
<paolettopn> in LP ci sono ancora alcuni membri pendenti, per i quali è necessario che gli stessi chiedano di essere approvati con voto del gruppo
<newlife> ottimo mapreri :D
<paolettopn> - finito -
 * mapreri si scusa per il ritardo... ora inizio a seguire.. sera newlife :)
<newlife> rispondo brevemente a paolettopn ............e a tutti
<newlife> la membership al gruppo dei traduttori stabili di FCM su launchpad puo essere richiesta in qualsiasi momento ma la votazione per l'ingresso parte solo dopo richiesta di membership in ML e dopo aver raggiunto gli obbiettivi minimi.. (attualmente 6 contributi continuativi)
<newlife> chi vuole può richiederla ma occorrono questi requisiti.....
<newlife> proprio in base a ciò sarebbe bene valutare la posizione di pfoletto.......
<newlife> scusa pfoletto se ti tiro in ballo ma è doveroso
<newlife> :D
 * paolettopn quota newlife 
<newlife> pfoletto ha tradotto da solo una quantità di pagine del libro di Jono incredibili
<newlife> pfoletto: praticamente s'è buttato a testa bassa nel progetto del libro di Jono ..........
<newlife> se consideriamo che un articolo è di media di due pagine ..... e un contributo viene considerato la traduzione o revisione di un articolo.......
<newlife> pfoletto: ha tradotto molte più pagine di quelle necessarie alla membership, quindi vi chiedo se vogliamo considerare anche una membership in base a 12 pagine tradotte del libro di Jono
<newlife> per equità tra tutti.
<newlife> a voi la parola!
 * paolettopn +1
<pfoletto> grazie :) ma l'importante è il risultato del team 
<newlife> =finito=
 * hallino1 +1
<newlife> certo pfoletto :D ma sei mesi fa non esistevano progetti come il libro..... e quindi e giusto che il gruppo riveda alcune regole :)
<newlife> aspettate...............
<newlife> se non avete idee in merito.. passerei alla votazione dell'idea.......
 * bifslacko dice 'giusto' +1
 * paolettopn +1 again
<newlife> ovviamente la membership di chi raggiunge quel traguardo va richiesta sempre su launchpad e in ML (la procedura rimane tale)
<Gilbibius> ---> Gilberto Conti (spettatore dall'android)
 * BiKwey +1
 * newlife dice a mapreri e pfoletto che possono votare anche loro se lo desiderano......
<newlife> e anche Gilbibius
<newlife> e PaoloRotolo
 * PaoloRotolo +1 ;)
<mapreri> a sapere per cosa sarebbe bello.. sono appena entrato...
<newlife> bene
<newlife> allora per il log......
<newlife> E' stata approvata la mozione di aggiunta della regola per la membership della traduzione di 12 pagine di un progetto di traduzione (attualmente in attivo c'è il progetto sul libro di Jono Bacon)
<newlife> ottimo!
<newlife> se non ci sono domande.. passiamo al prossimo punto!
<newlife> ok.........
<newlife> prossimo punto
<newlife> richiesta del passaggio d'incarico di admin LP gruppo FCM a PaoloGarbin; 
<newlife> paolettopn:  a te la parola
<newlife> :)
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> si, questa richiesta parte dal punto che ho semplicemente desiderato propormi a svolgere questo incarico, essendo quasi sempre presente 
 * hallino1 si prenota
<paolettopn> in rete e sapendo che uno dei tre admin di LP ultimamente risulta assente per motivi personali
<paolettopn> anche con newlife spesso mi sono trovato a proporre questo mio incarico, in quanto agli inizi del gruppo l'incarico era ben conosciuto e amministrato tra me e aldolat
<paolettopn> questo solo per aumentare ancor di più la reciprocità di aggiornamento e non per sminuire o sostituire gli attiali admin di LP
<paolettopn> - finito -
<newlife> prego hallino1 a te la parola
<hallino1> Allora, prometto che sarò breve
<hallino1> Sì su LP sinceramente noto che ci sono 3 admin anche se non ho presente di chi siano oltre che a Marco
<hallino1> Ma non so, su questo pensavo di proporre una votazione del gruppo
<hallino1> Forse non c'è molto lavoro su LP
<hallino1> Ma non so, non vorrei azzardarmi troppo
<hallino1> == Finito ==
<newlife> altri interventi?
 * newlife si prenota
<newlife> :)
<newlife> dunque..........
<newlife> per Launchpad al momento siamo tre admin (i tre coordinatori) anche se Cristiano ormai manca da un anno ........
<newlife> siamo al momento io e fabrizio bifslacko e sinceramente per launchpad non vedo il senso di un altro admin........
<newlife> con tutto il rispetto per paolettopn che lavora tantissimo per il gruppo ma launchpad ha davvero bisogno di una manutenzione e amministrazione irrisoria.......
<newlife> vero è paolettopn che potresti tornare come coordinatore se il gruppo lo desidera e coordinare tutto il gruppo FCM
<newlife> quindi paolettopn ..... la mia è una proposta..... potresti ritornare a coordinare
<newlife> :D
<newlife> =finito=
 * paolettopn s prenota
<newlife> prego paolettopn
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> ho ben inteso quanto hai detto ed in effetti gli impegni degli admin LP sono veramente pochi...
<paolettopn> da qui a ritornare a coordinare assieme a voi il gruppo.... il passo è ben diverso
<paolettopn> visti i diversi progetti che sono nati e vengono mantenuti dall'intero gruppo, credo sia meglio che io stesso prenda bene visione di tutto quanto stiamo facendo, prima di pensare a provare a coordiare un numero sempre maggiore di persone che spesso hanno delle conoscenze specifiche 
<paolettopn> che vanno ben oltre alle mie (vedi le ultime app in programmazione)
<paolettopn> quindi, per concludere, credo di necessitare ancora di un po di tempo per poter prendere una decisione così importante...
<paolettopn> - finito .
<newlife> bene paolettopn
<newlife> grazie
<newlife> :)
<newlife> ma pensaci....
 * paolettopn lo promete...
<paolettopn> tt*
<newlife> quindi.... per quanto riguarda la possibilità di rendere admin paolettopn per launchpad....
 * hallino1 si prenota
<newlife> secondo me è una posizione che i coordinatori (anche se in due visto che Cristiano è molto che non si sente) possono tranquillamente portare avanti da soli.
<newlife> se siete concordi su questo punto .. rimane tutto così. altrimenti se desiderate votare .. effettueremo una votazione
<newlife> a voi la parola (basta dire d'accordo e non d'accordo)
<newlife> non è un voto!
<newlife> :)
<newlife> hallino1: a te la parola
 * paolettopn direbbe di soprassdere, visto quanto detto sopra
<hallino1> Per quanto riguarda launchpad sono d'accordo a quanto deciso
<hallino1> Pensavo a qualche gamification anche per la gerarchia del gruppo
<hallino1> Un coordinatore centrale che definisce la varie cariche
<hallino1> E altri sotto-coordinatori
<hallino1> Tipo coordinatore web → da 'comandi' per quanto riguarda il blog, applicazioni, programmazione etc
<hallino1> coordinatore edizioni → Si occupa del lato grafico tipo edizione di jono, fcm, etc
<hallino1> E così via
 * bifslacko ricorda che nessuno comanda in FCM Italia
<hallino1> Se non coordinatori rappresentanti
<hallino1> Si bifslacko nessuno comanda, non mi veniva il termine :)
<bifslacko> :)
 * paolettopn si prenota
<hallino1> == Finito ==
<newlife> ottimo hallino1 ma ricordo che se leggete il wiki esistono già dei responsabili d'area.... ma si può sempre migliorare.... proponete dei miglioramenti e ne discutiamo!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> Prego paolettopn a te la parola!
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> quoto gli iltimi interventi di bifslacko e newlife , in quanto non dobbiamo creare delle scatole cinesi all'interno di FCM
<paolettopn> ovvero non dobbiamo creare delle strutture cosi come trovianìmo sotto a Comunità... vari gruppi con coordinatori, ecc...
<paolettopn> come già detto nelle ns pag wiki, qui tutto possono fare... basta coordinarci in ML... e il gioco è fatto.
<paolettopn> - finito -
<newlife> ottimo paolettopn... ripeto esistono dei responsabili (o coordinatori se così li vogliamo chiamare) dei vari progetti come punti di riferimento.... se uno vuole iniziare contatta in ml il responsabile di quel settore o i coordinatori :D e il gioco è fatto
<newlife> :D
<newlife> quindi.. mi sembra di capire... tutto rimane così com'è.
<newlife> bene
<newlife> passiamo al prossimo punto dell'ODG
<newlife> verfica della possibilità di un upgrade della versione di Scribus usata dal gruppo
<newlife> paolettopn:  a te la parola
<newlife> :)
<paolettopn> grazie
<paolettopn> qui il gioco è semplice... vediamo che versione usa Ronnie e ci uniformiamo... se usa ancora la nostra versione attuale, passiamo al prossimo punto dell'OdG
 * mapreri si prenota (avevo aggiunto io la voce...)
<paolettopn> il sistema che usiamo, di utilizzare la versione scaricabile da DB è ottimale... 
 * newlife vero mapreri scusami!
<newlife> appena finisce paolettopn tocca a te mapreri
<paolettopn> basta poi bloccare l'aggiornamento del pacchetto e il gioco è fatto..
<paolettopn> - finito -
<newlife> prego mapreri a te la parola
<mapreri> newlife, grazie :)
<mapreri> io, domandandomi perchè usavamo una vecchia versione di scribus, ho cercato quale usa ronnie, e mi ha detto che usa l'ultima presente nei repo ufficiali. propongo un aggiornamento (che fa sempre bene..) la verione su dropbox è la stessa che c'è nei repo oneiric (solo 32 bit), solo che il pacchetto ha nome scribus:i386 e non scribus come nei repo, in modo che non si aggiorni automaticamente.
<mapreri> posso propormi per pacchettizzare una versione di scribus più recente (magari la stessa dei repo ufficiali precise) con lo stesso criterio di quella che stiamo usando ora, l'alternativa (come ha detto paolettopn) sarebbe di bloccarne l'upgrade da apt (cosa che non tutti sanno fare...)
<mapreri> == finito ==
<newlife> ottimo mapreri e prendiamo in considerazione il pacchetto..........
<newlife> il problema è..........
<newlife> tutti possono scaricare ed aggiornare all'ultima versione?
<newlife> mi spiego..........
<newlife> se uno ha ancora maverick meerkaat come fa a passare al pacchetto per precise?
 * mapreri dice che scribus, qualsiasi versione, può girare tranquillamente in nattu, oneiric e precise
<newlife> oppure............
 * hallino1 si prenota
<newlife> mapreri:  questo lo so............. ma se io uso maverick come installo l'ultimo di scribus?
<newlife> secondo.........
 * mapreri si prenota
<newlife> c'è gente che usa win come s.o. ma collabora con noi. che versione esiste per win da scaricare? perchè nel caso siamo vincolati a quello!
<newlife> -finito-
<newlife> prego hallino1
<hallino1> Allora io posso testimoniare la parte di winzozz
 * paolettopn ricorda di porre attenzione... lo sla va usato con la stessa versione per tutti....
<hallino1> E posso dire che anche se si ha la stessa versione, utilizzano risoluzioni diversi mandato in fumo il layout
<hallino1> Mandando*
<hallino1> Inoltre molti font non vengono riconosciuti anche se aggiunti
 * paolettopn dice (lavorando da win)
<hallino1> Per quanto riguarda la versione di scribus non so quale sia la versione stabilita ma io ho la  1.4.1.svn .. Se è l'ultima, non trovo nessun problema di compatibilità con la versione precedente
<hallino1> === Fine ===
<hallino1> (E viceversa)
<newlife> ottimo hallino1
<newlife> a te la parola mapreri
<mapreri> ricordo che difatti si aveva detto che si usava la stessa versione solo in linux, la 1.4.0-rc3 se non vado errato...
<mapreri> per mavercick, non credo che gli sviluppatori abbiano fatto enormi variazioni di dipendenze in 2 anni... penso si possa tranquillamente adattare il pacchetto, magari facendone uno apposito (ricordo che warp10 ha fatto solo per oneiric e precise i nostri pacchetti..)
<newlife> mapreri: ma con versioni uguali
<mapreri> newlife, certo.
<mapreri> ergo: non vedo alcun problema, e personalmente non ho capito l'intervento di hallino1..
<mapreri> ==finito==
<newlife> bene..... mi sembra di capire che le teorie e le idee siano diffrenti..... ma abbiamo pochi dati a riguardo.... io opterei per parlarne in ML e votare direttamente lì per scegliere la nuova versione di scribus
<newlife> che ne dite?
 * hallino1 prenotazione veloce
 * paolettopn è d'accordo
 * mapreri è d'accordo, e nel frattempo farà qualche prova...
 * bifslacko concorda
<newlife> prego hallino1 a te la parola
<hallino1> mapreri, tu stai parlando di distribuzioni, io sto parlando di versioni di scribus
<hallino1> mapreri, per quanto riguarda le versioni di scribus, l'ultima non ha problemi nel leggere quella creata dalla versione precedente e la penultima non ha problemi in layout e configurazioni varie modificare dall'ultima versione :P
<hallino1> == Finito ==
 * mapreri prenotazione più veloce di hallino1...
<newlife> bene.... allora visto che occorrono altre informazioni.... ne discutiamo in ML .... mapreri.... a te l'onore e l'onere di reperire informazioni ed aprire il thread apposito :D
<newlife> prego mapreri
<newlife> a te la parola
<mapreri> allora, hallino1 non ho mai visto ciò con i miei occhi, ma direi che se evitiamo di rischiare meglio.... le versioni (almeno quelle che girano ora) non hanno problemi ad aprire tutti i vari file, solo che (riferito) cambiano leggermente la formattazione...
 * newlife ricorda di scrivere frasi corte
<newlife> :)
 * hallino1 dice a mapreri di aver testato tutto :)
<mapreri> newlife, farò qualche prova e scriverò in ml :) <-- frase corta :)
<mapreri> ==finito==
<newlife> ottimo mapreri se hai finito passaimo al prossimo punto
<mapreri> newlife, go! :)
<newlife> progetto audiolibro
<newlife> scelta degli articoli da inserire nell'audiolibro; 
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: a te la parola
<PaoloRotolo> Salve, come sapete abbiamo provato ad avviare il progetto audiolibro mesi fa, utilizzando anche voci
<PaoloRotolo> robotiche 
<PaoloRotolo> che però non si sono rivelate funzionalì.
<PaoloRotolo> Con il nuovo progetto Video-Newsletter, stiamo cercando alcuni volontari in grado di prestare la propria voce
<PaoloRotolo> per registrare, oltre alla Newsletter, articoli per altri gruppi tra cui FCM
<PaoloRotolo> Le regole di traduzione sono state già definite nella scorsa riunione, non ci resta che trovare i volontari :)
<PaoloRotolo> Sì è invece rivelato funzionale il metodo adottato per la video-newsletter, dove è possibile allegare i file .ogg
<PaoloRotolo> delle proprie registrazione su qualche bug di Launchpad, che ci offre infinito spazio di archiviazione
<PaoloRotolo> Un altro progetto per FCM sarebbe quello di realizzare brevi intro da inserire nel Software Center
<PaoloRotolo> nella descrizione di ogni numero, con alcune voci che presentano gli argomenti trattati nel numero che si sta per scaricare
<PaoloRotolo> Mancano solo le voci ;)
<PaoloRotolo> Fatevi avanti!
<PaoloRotolo> == finito ==
 * WebbyIT si prenota
<newlife> bene praticamente PaoloRotolo ha presentato tutti i punti all'ODG che parlano dell'audio-libro
<newlife> ottimo
<newlife> prego WebbyIT a te la parola :)
<WebbyIT> Grazie
<WebbyIT> Io sono disponibile per prestare la voce, però non essendoci nell'altra riunione ho bisogno di qualche spiegazione!
<WebbyIT> Chiedo in mailing list o mi leggo i log?
<WebbyIT> = Finito =
<newlife> WebbyIT: penso di poterti rispondere io anche se PaoloRotolo puo darti altre delucidazioni
<newlife> WebbyIT: nel wiki c'è gia scritto tutto :D
<newlife> basta registrare la voce del lettore e passare a PaoloRotolo il file ogg
<newlife> comunque possiamo rifare un thread in ML giusto PaoloRotolo? e ne riparliamo
<newlife> :D
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, certo
 * WebbyIT capisce e si rende disponibile
<newlife> ottimo WebbyIT:D hai anche una voce perfetta.... se rende come dal vivo ..... è perfetta per l'audio :D
<newlife> al via il thread in ML allora
<newlife> qualcun'altro desidera dire qualcosa in merito?
<hallino1> Si propormi come montatore audio :)
<hallino1> E nel caso video se ce ne fossero
<hallino1> In più, volevo solo dire che se ho in mente dei jingle con la chitarra elettrica, non mancherò nel proporli
<hallino1> == Fine == :D
<hallino1> Buona sera d4vey 
<d4vey> seera...ptoblemi di connessione... se riesco...ascolto :-(
<d4vey> scusate...
<newlife> sera d4vey :D cortesemente ti presenti con nome e cognome?
<d4vey> sono david gervasoni
<d4vey> pensavo di non riuscire.e invece...
<newlife> ottimo d4vey :D
<newlife> grazie di esserci!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> ottimo hallino1 per le te proposte!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> benissimo allora..... ne discutiamo in ML prendendo atto già da ora che WebbyIT sarà una delle voci di FCM Italia per l'audiolibro..... oper lo meno ..... ci prova!
<newlife> :)
<d4vey> grazie a voi... e scusate l'assenza in sti periodi in ml... 
<newlife> benissimo
<newlife> se non ci sono altri interventi passiamo al prossimo punto dell'ODG (quello sul libro di Jono Bacon)
<newlife> bene. vedo che non ci sono altri interventi...... passiamo oltre
<newlife> organizzazione delle traduzioni mancanti e delle revisioni 
<newlife> questo punto era stato inserito da Alessandro Losavio (aka alo21) ma stasera mi ha scritto dicendo di aver avuto un contrattempo e non poter essere presente
<newlife> provo io a parlarne
<newlife> dunque......
<newlife> il libro di Jono (grazie a Paolo Foletto) h avuto uno sprint incredibile ma ancora è fermo con poche pagine da tradurre per completare almeno la traduzione.....
<newlife> e giusto che sappiate anche che è uscita da poco la seconda edizione. con alcuni miglioramenti ed integrazioni (da quello che ho capito non molto)
<newlife> quindi..........
<newlife> se completiamo il lavoro......... ci troviamo praticamente il lavoro per la seconda edizione già 'quasi' pronta
 * paolettopn ha provveduto a creare le tabelle per la rev e la impag... con scadenze ancora 'fittizie'
<newlife> altra notizia..... sembra che Joo sia interessato alla traduzione che stiamo facendo e la voleva proporre al suo editore.... o'Reilly
<newlife> quindi.....
<newlife> dobbiamo solo mettere mano e finire il progetto......
<newlife> che ne pensate?
<newlife> a voi la parola
 * bifslacko si prenota
<newlife> -finito-
<newlife> prego bifslacko a te la parola
 * hallino1 si chiede chi sia Joo e o'Reilly
<bifslacko> ho iniziato la traduzione di alcune parti solo da poco, e me ne scuso 
 * newlife corregge Joo in Jono
<bifslacko> però ho potuto notare la complessità dell'opera
<bifslacko> da qui la mia considerazione:
<bifslacko> per la revisione devono essere posti paletti molto più rigidi di quelli degli articoli
<bifslacko> trattandosi di un libro, e visto l'interessamento della casa editrice,
 * BiKwey si prenota
<bifslacko> gli sforzi dovranno mirare ad una uniformità lessicale per la quale proporrei addirittura la super revisione
<bifslacko> passatemi il termine
<bifslacko> di un paio tra i più abili tra noi a tradurre
<bifslacko> le cui candidature si potranno votare magari in ML
<bifslacko> -finito-
<newlife> ottimo bifslacko
<newlife> BiKwey:  a te la parola... prego! :)
<BiKwey> penso dovremmo fare un confronto
<BiKwey> tra quanto tradotto
<BiKwey> e la nuova versione
<BiKwey> in modo da passare alla nuova versione per 
<BiKwey> il prosiegui della traduzione
<BiKwey> *prosieguo
<BiKwey> intanto miscuso per non avere postato quanto tradotto
 * bifslacko concorda
<BiKwey> è pronto da tempo
 * paolettopn concorda con questo metodo
<BiKwey> ma non ho trovato il tempo per trascriverlo
<BiKwey> poi magari approfittando dell'estate fissare delle date più stringenti
<BiKwey> quanto meno per la fine della prima traduzione
 * paolettopn ricorda che le date poste nelle tabelle di rev e impag sono ancora fittizie...
 * bifslacko ricorda che l'estate non è uguale per tutti :)
<BiKwey> visto che gli sprint estivi ci vengono bene ;-)
<BiKwey> == finito ==
<newlife> ottimo BiKwey :)
<newlife> dunque........
<newlife> sulla revisione con il metodo bifslacko io concordo!
<newlife> sul (passatemi il termine) 'merging' dalla prima edizione e passare alla seconda..... ho dei dubbi.....
<newlife> nel senso.... sicuri che possiamo farlo?
<newlife> e se si... conviene lasciare una edizione non tradotta?
 * bifslacko sta pensando a DIFF tra versioni
<newlife> io opterei per sprintare questa edizione e poi vedere le differenze con l'altra e valutare se tradurre anche la nuova o no.... il libro mastro rimane la prima edizione... probabilmente questa nuova versione aggiunge poco..... occorre verificare però
 * mapreri concorda con l'edizione non tradotta... se c'è una seconda si presuppone sia migliore della prima...
 * mapreri concorda col diff di bifslacko 
<newlife> ottimo........
<newlife> :)
<newlife> altre idee e proposte?
<newlife> per quanto riguarda BiKwey sullo sprint e sul fissare date più ravvicinate..... io concordo! ma dobbiamo rispettarle!
<newlife> :D
 * BiKwey si prenota
<newlife> prego BiKwey :D a te la parola
<BiKwey> volevo solo dire che nella ed 2 ci sono interi capitoli nuovi
<BiKwey> dal 12 al 14
<BiKwey> e c'è ne uno tutto di interviste
<BiKwey> la prima è con Linus Torvalds
<BiKwey>  poi vi è un'altra prefazione avviamente
<BiKwey> comunque dovremmo controllare
<BiKwey> magari brevemente
<BiKwey> che oltre ad aggiungere questo materiale nuovo non sia stato revisionato
<BiKwey> anche se di poco quanto precedentemente scritto
<BiKwey> == finito ==
<newlife> grazie BiKwey :)
<newlife> ottime idee
<newlife> :D
<newlife> quindi a voi la parola sul da farsi........
<newlife> BiKwey: hai un piano d'attacco? per il progetto?
<newlife> :)
<BiKwey> mah pensavo che ciascun traduttore
<BiKwey> controlli le parti che ha già tradotto
<BiKwey> visto che magari ha più dimestichezza
<BiKwey> poi si potrebbe fare un "punto della situazione"
 * bifslacko pensa al povero pfoletto
<BiKwey> e da li scandire la tabella di marcia
<BiKwey> come diceva bifslacko potremo farci aiutare da diff e parenti :-)
<BiKwey> si caontrolla se il testo v1 è uguale a v2
<BiKwey> *controlla
<BiKwey> e in caso di differenze si procede a variare anche la trad
<BiKwey> poi naturalmente dovremo decidere se diffondere solo la trad della v2 o di entrambe
<BiKwey> == finito ==
 * newlife chiede a pfoletto che ne pensa!
<newlife> pfoletto: non risponde
<newlife> credo che si può valutare BiKwey e bifslacko. unica cosa che alcuni traduttori del libro non sono qui.... ne vogliamo parlare in ML? nel senso.... così riusciamo anche a verificare le differenze e ne parliamo con dati certi .... giusto?
 * bifslacko approva
 * BiKwey approva
<newlife> gli altri cosa dicono?
<newlife> mapreri: ?
<newlife> paolettopn: ?
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: ?
<newlife> WebbyIT: ?
<paolettopn> si, ho seguito il discorso...
<mapreri> a me sempra una cosa giusta e corretta, ma non partecipo al progetto..
<newlife> d4vey: ? (se riesce a rimanere connesso!) :D
 * hallino1 concorda
<newlife> hallino1: ?
<paolettopn> credo sia opportuno aprire anche per questo argomento
<newlife> ecco
 * PaoloRotolo concorda
<paolettopn> un thread apposito in ML
<hallino1> newlife, non partecipo al libro ma concordo con quanto detto
 * WebbyIT si assenta un attimo
<mapreri> alla fine ci troviamo tutto in ML..
<newlife> mapreri: due sole cose in ML
<newlife> ma mancano dei dati . vero?
<newlife> bene.. allora ne parliamo in ML... BiKwey . provvedi tu ad aprire il thead appena hai qualche dato?
<d4vey> concordo! meglio rimanere "aggiornati"...
 * WebbyIT è tornato
<BiKwey> va bene
<BiKwey> lo farò al più presto
<newlife> ottimo. allora attendiamo il thread di Bianca Kwey in ML e ne parliamo lì
<newlife> bene... se non ci sono altre idee..... passiamo all'ultimo punto
 * WebbyIT si prenota per presentare l'ultimo punto
<newlife> ottimo WebbyIT :D vai pure a te la parola :D
<WebbyIT> Grazie mille newlife
<WebbyIT> :)
<WebbyIT> Parlerò di Currents, app che uso quotidianamente sul cellulare :)
<WebbyIT> Cos’è Google Currents?
<WebbyIT> Google Currents è un’applicazione, disponibile sia per Android che per iOS, a metà tra un aggregatore RSS e un lettore ePub. Ha un design molto elegante, e permette di leggere riviste sia con contenuti che man mano si aggiornano via RSS che riviste “statiche”
<WebbyIT> Perché dovremmo impaginare per Currents?
<WebbyIT> Perché è un prodotto in forte espansione, perché tutte le riviste “in” lo fanno, perché è davvero figo, perché FCM Italia Rocks!
<WebbyIT> Cosa ci serve per farlo?
<WebbyIT> Di per sé non è troppo difficile fare una versione per Currents; basta avere un account Google, poi si possono formare dei “teams” che collaborano sullo stesso numero.
<WebbyIT> Il problema è che, per ora, non è possibile importare file all’interno, per quanto immagino sia previsto a breve, visto che nella guida si parla già di importare ePub.
<WebbyIT> Comunque, a parer mio, servono due fasi. 
<WebbyIT> La prima, di preparazione, in cui si disegnano i layout standard che saranno usati poi, in tutti i numeri: questa  è la parte più complicata. Bisogna scrivere i CSS e usare i tag messi a disposizione da Google.
<WebbyIT> Questa cosa va fatta una volta sola.
<WebbyIT> Bisogna poi fare gli articoli, operazione noiosa ma relativamente facile. L’unica cosa che l’allunga è che bisogna aggiungere i tag html.
<WebbyIT> Ne vale la pena?
<WebbyIT> Oggi come oggi forse no, perché non è ancora molto diffuso come app, però meglio mettersi avanti :D
<WebbyIT> Propongo di fare un numero pilota e vedere come va, considerando che le statistiche di GAnalytics sono incluse sapremo bene i numeri...
<WebbyIT> Grazie per la parola concessami :)
<WebbyIT> Cosa ne pensate?
<WebbyIT> = Finito =
 * newlife si prenota
<newlife> WOW......
<newlife> ottima presentazione WebbyIT :D
 * hallino1 si prenota
 * mapreri si prenota
<newlife> quindi secondo te..... potremmo far passare con currents il nostro numero sia su ios sia android sia tutti gli altri dispositivi ... basta solo impaginarlo come lo vuole currents?
<WebbyIT> newlife: esatto, possiamo anche mettere delle opzioni specifiche. Ci sono quattro categorie: tablet Android, smartphone Android, iPad e iOS
<newlife> il progetto sarebbe olto bello..... occorre magari uno studio di fattibilità WebbyIT perchè le risorse che abbiamo e che gia sono molto coinvolte in tanti progetti .....
<newlife> rischierebbero di non farcela.....
<newlife> secondo te WebbyIT serve molta energia nel farli? ( a parte le impaginazioni inziali)
<newlife> =finito=
<newlife> prego hallino1 a te la parola
<hallino1> Innanzitutto complimentoni WebbyIT .. Ottima presentazione!
<hallino1> :D
<hallino1> Volevo dire che secondo me questa cosa è molto utile perchè potremmo combattere problemi di visione epub sui dispositivi mobile
<hallino1> Per la creazione del css senza problemi posso occuparmene io
<hallino1> Ma non manca anche la mia totale disponibilità nell'impaginare per google currents
<hallino1> Ma questo sta nell'avere un'idea geniale
<hallino1> Io e te parlavamo di integrare 'visivamente' l'epub in modo da evitare che i lettori lo scaricassero vero?
<hallino1> newlife, 
 * WebbyIT conferma
<hallino1> Ecco.. Mentre il pdf è già fatto.. Il bottone epub può semplicemente richiamare google currents
<hallino1> Quindi ripeto, sono disposto al 190% ad aiutare WebbyIT per impaginare su google currents
<hallino1> :P
 * paolettopn si domanda se è codice open e se Ronnie ci permette di 'portare' la rivista tradotta su Current...
<hallino1> == Finito per il momento visto che è un discorso particolarmente interessante imho ==
<newlife> scusate...... due cose prima di passare la parola a mapreri...............
<hallino1> paolettopn, se non erro, Ronnie usa già google Current
 * mapreri stava per scriverlo...
 * paolettopn non lo sa... 
 * WebbyIT si prenota
<newlife> @ paolettopn Ronnie e FCM International già usano current...........
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> secondo WebbyIT. servirebbe uno studio + approfondito di fattibilità e le risorse necessarie......
<newlife> prego mapreri a te la parola!
<newlife> un altra cosa WebbyIT........ ma su current lo possono leggere olo chi ha un account google..sbaglio?
<mapreri> allora, io google currents non lo conosco, l'ho usato solo per  guardare qualcosa, non ho prodotto niente..
<mapreri> solo volevo far notare, come ha già detto newlife, che siamo una ventina di persone attive, e abbiamo tantissimi progetti avviati :) il che è bellissimo, dato che fino ad ora siamo riusciti a tenerli tutti up (adirittura quello principale, quello della rivista, per due numeri di seguito abbiamo finito prima del previsto, cosa che non accadeva da anni...)
<mapreri> è un progetto interessante, che dubito personalmente riuscirò a seguire personalmente, ma fin da ora ha il mio appoggio. certo è che ha bisogno di un'attentissima valutazione delle risorse. magari prima di avviarlo aspetterei che le ultime novità devel-oriented si siano stabilizzate, imho
<mapreri> ==finito==
 * WebbyIT si prenota
<newlife> prego WebbyIT a te la parola
<WebbyIT> newlife: bella domanda, su Android sicuramente si (ma chi è che non ha un account Google su Android) su iOs non lo so....
<WebbyIT> Secondo me, dopo il lavoro iniziale bastano due-tre persona per mantenere la versione; se c'è qualcuno disponibile si potrebbe fare senza problemi. E per la parte iniziale, secondo me, se io e hallino1ci mettiamo sotto entro fine luglio abbiamo fatto tutto!
<WebbyIT> Si potrebbe iniziare facendo prima gli stili nel tempo libero
<WebbyIT> Poi guardiamo quanto tempo ci mettiamo a impaginare una versione
 * hallino1 conferma la piena disponibilità e tutto quello detto da WebbyIT 
<WebbyIT> Secondo me è una cosa più che fattibile visto l'entusiasmo del gruppo
<WebbyIT> Facciamo un numero pilota e al massimo abbandoniamo!
<WebbyIT> = Finito =
<newlife> WebbyIT: io chiedevo............. occorre l'account google per google currents............ giusto? così facendo tagliamo fuori chi non lo ha e invece vorrebbe leggerselo dul tablet....  che ne dici? :)
<WebbyIT> newlife: d'altra parte su Android ce l'hanno tutti l'account Google, e quelli dell'iPad possono andare ###
<WebbyIT> :P
 * bifslacko è dell'idea che non si devono fare 'discriminazioni'
<hallino1> newlife, possiamo fare sempre ambedue cose
 * mapreri concorda con WebbyIT su android vs ipad :)
 * paolettopn condivide nuovamente bifslacko 
<newlife> diciamo che per android abbiamo la nostra app del mitico hallino1 :D tutt'al + currents ci può servire ad agganciare quelli dell'icoso :D
<hallino1> newlife, per il resto chi ha android, ha per forza google
 * bifslacko si prenota
<hallino1> Anche se starei un pò all'allerta perchè si stanno per riscontrare google e apple
<hallino1> newlife, :D
<newlife> prego bifslacko a te la parola!
<bifslacko> se il progetto currents non esclude le altre forme di distribuzione, si può tentare
<bifslacko> - ho finito -
 * newlife concorda con bifslacko :)
 * mapreri concorda con bifslacko e chiede la parola
<newlife> prego mapreri
<mapreri> propongo di girare in ml la decisione finale, comunque, ricerca per i primi contributori per gli stili iniziali, con calma un numero guida, e poi vediamo le reazioni...
<mapreri> - ho finito -
 * newlife concorda con mapreri
 * WebbyIT concorda con mapreri
<newlife> WebbyIT: te la senti di reperire altre informazioni e stilare una bozza delle risorse che servono?
 * hallino1 dice a WebbyIT che se ha bisogno del suo aiuto, è pienamente disponibile in tutto e in cerca informazioni/stilare bozza risorse :)
 * WebbyIT ringrazia hallino1 e si appresta a scrivere in ML
<newlife> bene...... quindi siamo tutti concordi!
<newlife> per carenza di informazioni specifiche rimandiamo in ML la decisione anche se il gruppo s'è già parzialmente espresso a favore
<newlife> WebbyIT:  attendiamo tue notizie!
<newlife> :)
<WebbyIT> Ottimo :)
<newlife> benissimo!
<paolettopn> ok
<newlife> qualcuno vuole sollevare argomenti che non erano presenti in ODG? 
 * hallino1 si prenota
<newlife> prego hallino1 a te la parola
<hallino1> Grazie newlife .. Più che altro è solo un'informazione da dire
<hallino1> Volevo dire che aggiornerò ancora una volta FCM Italia Mobile sviluppando la funzione Cerca Articolo oppure digitando tipo parole 'grafica', escono in output tutti gli articoli che riguardano la grafica
<hallino1> == Fine == :D
<newlife> WOW notiziona hallino1 ottimo! :D
<bifslacko> hallino1: l'uomo dalle mille idee
<mapreri> hallino1, :o
<hallino1> bifslacko, no per questa devo ringraziare Davide Cavedon :)
<mapreri> hallino1, mitico!
<mapreri> hallino1, forse Dario :)
<hallino1> WTF!
<paolettopn> già.... bella idea comunque, hallino1 
<hallino1> Volevo dire Dario*
<hallino1> :D
<hallino1> Scusatemi son cotto lol
<hallino1> Grazie paolettopn newlife bifslacko mapreri :P
 * bifslacko GOTO 00:08:37  :-D
<newlife> bene
<newlife> altri interventi?
<WebbyIT> ubot-it è andato a letto, che carino *.*
<newlife> ci siamo persi ubot-it che è andato a letto
<newlife> esatto WebbyIT
<newlife> lol
<newlife> altri interventi?
<newlife> bene.....
<hallino1> E' tornato per te WebbyIT :D
<newlife> se non ci sono altri interventi possiamo dichiarare chiusa la riunione!
<hallino1> ubot-it, hai avuto colpi di sonno eh :D
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mapreri> con un'ora e un quarto di ritardo..
<mapreri> hallino1, lol :D
<newlife> Grazie a tutti! ragazze e ragazzi, come sempre il gruppo FCM Italia si distingue! 'cause FCM Italia rocks!
<bifslacko> newlife: grazie a te!
<paolettopn> grazie a tutti voi...
<hallino1> Grazie ragazzi! :D
<hallino1> buona notte e sogni d'oro a chi va :P
<bifslacko> buona notte!
<mapreri> newlife, sempre attivo, grazie di tutto :D e grazie a tutti voi :D
<paolettopn> buonanotte a tutti, io esco da qui
<WebbyIT> Grazie a tutti :)
<newlife> notte a tutti.....
<BiKwey> buona notte a tutti 
<mapreri> notte a chi non resta per festeggiare alla fine :P
<WebbyIT> Festa, quale festa?
<WebbyIT> :D
<mapreri> WebbyIT, che si risveglia dal suo lungo sonno appena sente parlare di una festa :D pensa agli esami va... <3
<WebbyIT> mapreri, sappi che non ti insulto solo perché sei minorenne :P
<hallino1> LOL
<mapreri> WebbyIT, invece hallino1 che è minorenne pure lui lo fa di continuo :) np per me :)
<hallino1> Vi ricordo che qui è loggato :D
<mapreri> umh.. già... ops... scusa ubuntulog2 cancella và...
<mapreri> meglio che faccia un part da qui prima di fare altri danni...
<WebbyIT> mapreri, domani, in un'altra landa, ti sfiderò a singolar tenzone! Ora, mi ritiro nella mia dimore! Si diverta chi resta a vegliare!
<hallino1> = = = = = Riunione Terminata = = = = =
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-06-24
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-06-22
<gianni> salve, c'è un app. per ubuntu di facebook ??
<gianni> salve, c'è un app. per ubuntu di facebook ?
<gianni> salve, c'è un app. per ubuntu di facebook ?
